# Batch Processing for Watermarks and Noise Reduction in Photoshop?



## feRRari4756 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I know there has to be a way to do noise reduction on multiple images with the Imagenomic Noiseware Pro plugin for photoshop, I just dont know how to do it. BTW, it is for mac and version cs4. anyone know how to do that?

and then how would I add water marks to like 100 images in photoshop cs4 without manually doing each one?

would i use automator?

THANKS!


----------



## jvgig (Jan 18, 2009)

For most of my batch editing needs, I make an action, then go to file>automate>batch and choose a folder of images and select appropriate options.  If the set is smaller, or you dont want to place images in a separate folder, you could open them all and just run the action on each one.  

There may be easier ways, but that is how I have always done it.


----------



## feRRari4756 (Jan 18, 2009)

THANKS! Like 10 min after i posted that i search around a bit and found out about photoshop actions (just what u said). and used them to do what i needed. 

Photoshop is such a powerful app once you really know how to use it. 

THANKS AGIAN.


----------



## Ejazzle (Jan 18, 2009)

make sure at the end of the action you go through the saving process. Or else youll have to do each one. It's a pain


----------



## feRRari4756 (Jan 18, 2009)

haah yep, just learned that. had to remake my action.


----------

